# Pop Up Blinds.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Some time ago I saw a you tube where the guy used spray Plastic dip the spray the inside of his pop up to seal the seems and other areas. 

I bought the plastic dip spray but can't find the you tube again to see if he just did a single coat or more.
the weather I feel is good for doing this before I take them down and put away till next year.

 Al


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Make sure it is REALLY dry before you put it away, or it will seal adjacent surfaces together during storage.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I'll bet the blind manufacturer has a recommended product and method.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

OH Ameristep is just up the road from me and have all kinds of advice. Do ont leave the blind out when there is wet sticky snow falling and the tempture is dropping to avoid frozen zippers.

Do not use the blind during a rain storn so you don't get wet from a leaky blind.

it is to costly to put a flap over the zippers to keep freezeing rain and wet sticky snow from them.

And that is why I do not and never will again recommend a Ameristep blind in any shape or form.


 Al


----------



## Radams1265 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have never thought of this. I may end up doing this to my ice fishing tent! Thank you!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I would use a silicone waterproofing spray instead of something that will harden.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Plastic Dip spray is flexable, even peel able, paint you car in it and if you don't like it peel it off and maybe use a different color.
*PLASTI DIP*
*MULTIPURPOSE RUBBER COATING*
Plasti Dip is an air-dry, specialty rubber coating. In fact, it’s the original peelable, *flexible, insulating, non-slip, durable rubber coating*. The Plasti Dip product line provides a wide range of coating solutions from automotive customization to home improvement. With over 50 colors and enhancers of Plasti Dip, including a Create Your Color Kit, the possibilities are endless!

For inspiration on how to use Plasti Dip, visit dipheadsunite.com


 Al


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Let us know how it turns out when you unfold it next fall.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It's too bad it's not made of canvas. Then all you would have to use is oil or wax to waterproof it. I love the aroma of oiled canvas!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Plastic Dip spray is flexable, even* peel able*, paint you car in it and if you don't like it peel it off and maybe use a different color.


That is precisely why I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Use it, like it or not- ya gotta love "dip heads unite"


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> OH Ameristep is just up the road from me and have all kinds of advice. Do ont leave the blind out when there is wet sticky snow falling and the tempture is dropping to avoid frozen zippers.
> Do not use the blind during a rain storn so you don't get wet from a leaky blind.
> it is to costly to put a flap over the zippers to keep freezeing rain and wet sticky snow from them.
> And that is why I do not and never will again recommend a Ameristep blind in any shape or form.
> Al



It's not just Ameristep, all those tent style blinds are pretty much the same, I'm not a fan of them, and wouldn't put much time or effort into sealing one up. If it leaks a little, use your other blinds when it's raining.
Would much rather build a natural blind out brush or use enclosed box blinds like you have shared many pics of.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Have 3 more box blinds in the future plans. So the use of the pop ups will be limited once again.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

The pop up blinds like the Ameristep doghouse blinds are worth the $50 they cost.....no not perfect, but work really well most of the time. The frozen zipper problem isn't a constant problem and not something that would keep from buying and using these blinds for both Turkey and Deer hunting....easy set-up and takedown and shelter from the wind and cold and movement undetected by wildlife makes them a steal...in my opinion.

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here in Michigan come Mid november during fire arm deer season they are hit and miss being able to use them.

If they sold for $50.00 they are still over priced by at least $25.00, but they run about $75.00 here till about January which makes them $50.00 over priced.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry to disagree Al, but they are a portable piece of equipment that you seem to think are a permanent type of blind... simply, put up..use...make a harvest or not, and take down when you leave the area. Some of the expensive permanent blinds that cost well over $500 that I do have and use, have flaws as well as the others....tweak what works bests for you.....simple $50 portable blinds work really well. And well worth the money for folks in their position of use.

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You sound like the ameristep rep I talked to. He said they are not made to leave up all night. They are made for a tempory day blind to be taken down at night when yiou leave and set up again the next morning.
Even useing them in the day time the door zipper and window zippers will freeze up if while your out and it starts to be a freezeing rain event.

Adding a simple flap over the zipper would solve that problem restty much but the rep felt that would just cost to much.

Cost me $10.00 buy the material and have a lady sew it in place.

I don't think any of my perment blinds have cost me over 100.00.

My PVC portable blind may be on the heavy side at 22 pounds but there are no frozen zipper problems with it.

If you do a survey most will tell you they buy the pop up amriasteps because it is cheaper than building a blind for their own property. they will also tell you they set them up before the season and brush them in because the camo patterns do not really blend in all that much.



 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I certainly wouldn't spend another $10 modifying a junky blind you are dissatisfied with.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I spent $10.00 to have a flap of materil sewen with a machine over the window and door zippers so they don't get water in them to freeze up.

I would not even buy another portable blind if the zippers are not covered.

Companies even cover the zipper on your pant, jackets or coats and isn't likely it would freeze up either.


 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Fishindude said:


> I certainly wouldn't spend another $10 modifying a junky blind you are dissatisfied with.


If you already have it, a $10 modification is cheaper than throwing away a $50 to $75 piece of equipment. I've run into that with tents, cheaper to modify than toss.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Paying the lady $10.00 and buying the maniteral for her to use was a good investment to fix what I hated about the stupid blind.

I would not pay over 10.00 for a new one unless it has zipper flaps.

We do not have nice sunny weather during fire arm deer season here in Michigan. we could get 8 inches of snow during trhe night and day time temps jump to 45F Melting the snow and temps could drop to a low of 20F by 4:00PM freezeing you inside a non protected zipper.

I started this thread to find out if any one had done or seen the you tube of the inside of the blind being spray painted with plastic dip.


 Al


----------

